# snow bear plow winch controller issue



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello, I am looking for some assistance in solving my winch control issues. I have a older snow bear 82" with the big window switch. a few years ago i ordered the new wiring to get the little out and in rocker switch. In order to neatly mount it in my truck i cut the wire that has the 3 prong round plug on one side and the winch out and in rocker switch on other side. I ran it in through the fire wall on my truck and mounted control to kick panel and hooked the cut wires back together with butt splices. It worked for one snow storm. I gave up and hooked back up big window switch. The next year i tried again same thing it only works intermittently. So i disconnected the wires i cut took of the butt splices thinking maybe the butt splices didn't allow enough current through and soldered the wires to each other matching all colors up. work for one snow fall then quit again. Last year i skipped messing with it and went straight to big window switch. I want it to work right this year. how can i tell if the problem is between the battery and the black box or the wire with the round plug and the rocker switch? i saw a wireless control on ebay that plugs directly into black box. I am wondering if this will solve my problems. any ideas?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any wiring diagrams you can post


----------

